# Cyclocross bike & disc brakes



## xxmimixx (18 Jul 2012)

Im toying with the idea of getting a cyclocross bike. It seems that the prices jump noticeably for versions with disc brakes.

How feasible is it to buy and add disc brakes at a later stage? I mean is it both physically possible on any c/cross bike and also financially sensible?

In short: What is the difference between mechanical and hydraulic disc brakes? Which one are the easiest to maintain?

thanks


----------



## black'n'yellow (18 Jul 2012)

you could only add disc brakes to a frame which already had caliper mounts on it. Whether it is worth it depends on what you want to use the bike for.


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Jul 2012)

The difference between mechanical disc brake and hydraulic are that mechanical ones pull a cable, as per normal brakes. The hydraulic ones use hydraulic fluid to pull the brakes closed.

As CX bikes are drop bar, you'll find very very few hydraulic drop bar systems. I thinks here's only one out there at the moment for general sale called the Paradox... but there's probably other I don't know about. They are rare anyway, and you are much more likely to get a mechanical system such as the Avid BB5 or BB7. They are relatively simple to maintain.


----------



## Alun (18 Jul 2012)

There is also the Hope V-Twin hydraulic disc system here: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/hope-v-twin-remote-brake-system-x2-calipers/
But you do need a compatible frame and forks. CX bikes with discs are still fairly rare, although getting more popular since the UCI started allowing discs in CX races. I can't think of a CX bike with rim brakes that would take a disc setup though


----------



## VamP (19 Jul 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Im toying with the idea of getting a cyclocross bike. It seems that the prices jump noticeably for versions with disc brakes.
> 
> How feasible is it to buy and add disc brakes at a later stage? I mean is it both physically possible on any c/cross bike and also financially sensible?
> 
> ...


 

See I don't think this is much more expensive than what you would expect to pay for a canti equipped Ultegra bike in that weight class. And the carbon PX Dirty Disco is just a couple of hundred more.


As for dedicated hydraulic systems (not the somewhat Heath Robinson Parabox/Hope solutions), they are coming in this year - see here. However, expect to pay premium, at least initially.

It is really not possible to change brake systems from rim to disc later on, so you should decide in advance which way you want to go. 

Personally I am sticking with canti's, I don't see the advantage of discs as being significant enough to override the budget implications.


----------



## xxmimixx (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your replies they have answered my question. If I buy a c/cross I definitely want disc brakes and it seems mechanical will be just fine for me 
The reason for wanting disc is because I want to ride in confidence in wet conditions and want to start riding more regularly in all weather conditions.

I had already eyed up the Rose bike (http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-pro-dx-cross-2000-4636/aid:532649) they are gorgeous but unless I get a super deal for a used one then I wouldnt be getting one.

I like this

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/whyte-kings-cross-12?bct=browse/bicycles/cyclocross-bikes

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/genesis-cdf-12?bct=browse/bicycles/cyclocross-bikes - STEEL = comfy ride but should I worry about rust?? And need to carefully dry every time it gets wet??

http://www.primera-sports.com/products/focus-810/focus-2012-mares-ax-4-0-20-g-tiagra-10393.aspx


and of course the Boardman Cyclocross


----------



## VamP (19 Jul 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Thanks for your replies they have answered my question. If I buy a c/cross I definitely want disc brakes and it seems mechanical will be just fine for me
> The reason for wanting disc is because I want to ride in confidence in wet conditions and want to start riding more regularly in all weather conditions.
> 
> I had already eyed up the Rose bike (http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/rose-pro-dx-cross-2000-4636/aid:532649) they are gorgeous but unless I get a super deal for a used one then I wouldnt be getting one.
> ...


 

These are more touring than cross. Fine if that's your intended use of course.

Quite an interesting article on what's new in cross bikes this year, if you're thinking of racing at all, I would look closely at the Ridley offering. Also Kinesis have a fabulous do it all frame with disc mounts - here.


----------



## MrJamie (19 Jul 2012)

I really really like the look of the Focus Mares, but id want the 2.0disc with 105 and carbon fork, but it has a 46/36 rather than the 50/34 id prefer.


----------



## xxmimixx (19 Jul 2012)

VamP said:


> These are more touring than cross. Fine if that's your intended use of course.
> 
> Quite an interesting article on what's new in cross bikes this year, if you're thinking of racing at all, I would look closely at the Ridley offering. Also Kinesis have a fabulous do it all frame with disc mounts - here.


 

Hi, no dont intend to do c/cross races. I have a carbon road bike for races/TT and Tri's.
I want to get a cyclocross to train on crappy country roads / trail - in all weather conditions. Also for 20m round trip occasional commute and long sunday rides 50/60m, and be able to do it at a good speed as Im riding to improve my overall fitness and speed not just for fun  .


----------



## Christopher (28 Jul 2012)

hi
I bought a Planet X Uncle John frame and put an Avid BB5 mechanical disc on the front. I have had endless problems with it and have decided to get rid of the whole bike. It would take 10-15 minutes to get the disc set up right for effective braking if I changed the front wheel - it may have been better with a BB7 or a hydraulic disc brake. YMMV. In your case I'd avoid cheap brakes. The disc certainly had great stopping power and was marvellous on dirt trails in the mud - very easy to moderate speed with two fingers. (I am also having trouble with gear shifting on the bike so it's not just the fiddlyness of the disc brake that's made me decide to get rid of it). Hmm, also, the rear dropouts on a disc crosser will probably have 135mm clearance asI don't think there are many disc specific road hub with 130mm OLN.

Re steel frame: weight an issue if you are lifting it in a 'cross race, no big deal otherwise. I drilled a hole in the BB shell to let water out of my steel tourer/crosser and spray Waxoyl down the tubes every year or so.


----------

